# The Final Houdini Seance (Hudson Records 1959)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Narrated by George Boston and you hear the actual voices of Bess Houdini and Dr. Edward Saint. This is from an old radio broadcast so the sound quality was pretty bad. I've cleaned it up as best that I could with Goldwave. Enjoy!

"Coverage for the Final Houdini Séance was provided by radio and it was broadcast all over the world. Eddy Saint took charge of the proceedings and started things off with the playing of “Pomp and Circumstance”, a tune that had been used by Houdini to start his act in the later years. He noted for radio audiences: “Every facility has been provided tonight that might aid in opening the pathway to the spirit world. Here in the inner circle reposes a “medium’s trumpet”, a pair of slates with chalk, a writing tablet and pencil, a small bell and in the center reposes a huge pair of silver handcuffs on a silk cushion.”

Saint continued coverage of the event, finally crying out to make contact with the late magician: “Houdini! Are you here? Are you here, Houdini? Please manifest yourself in any way possible... We have waited, Houdini, oh so long! Never have you been able to present the evidence you promised. And now, this, the night of nights... the world is listening, Harry... Levitate the table! Move it! Lift the table! Move it or rap it! Spell out a code, Harry... please! Ring a bell! Let its tinkle be heard around the world!”

Saint and the rest of Bess’ inner circle attempted to contact the elusive magician for over an hour before finally giving up. Saint finally turned to Bess: “Mrs. Houdini, the zero hour has passed. The 10 years are up. Have you reached a decision?”

The mournful voice of Bess Houdini then echoed through radio receivers around the world. “Yes, Houdini did not come through,” she replied. “My last hope is gone. I do not believe that Houdini can come back to me --- or to anyone. The Houdini shrine has burned for 10 years. I now, reverently... turn out the light. It is finished. Good night, Harry!”


The séance came to an end, but at the moment it did, a tremendously violent thunderstorm broke out, drenching the séance participants and terrifying them with the horrific lightning and thunder. They would later learn that this mysterious storm did not occur anywhere else in Hollywood --- only above the Knickerbocker Hotel! Some speculated that perhaps Houdini did come through after all, as the flamboyant performer just might have made his presence known by the spectacular effects of the thunderstorm." courtesy PrairieGhosts.com

 

*The Final Houdini Seance DOWNLOAD LINK*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Very cool find! I'm a huge fan of magicians and Houdini. Thanks for the info and link.


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, yes, thanks so much from another Houdini fan!


----------



## escapefan (Oct 30, 2009)

*The 1936 final Houdini seance*

There's a transcript of it here: Live to Write Another Day: The "Final" Houdini Seance, part one


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Awesome!!!


----------



## escapefan (Oct 30, 2009)

Part two is up now. The third (and last) part goes up tomorrow.


----------

